# Diesel GP35 Athearn



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Can anyone give me instructions on how to remove the top cover in order to install a digitrax sound decoder? I thought the four screws on the bottom was it buy NOT!

I checked youtube and they showed two screws on both ends but there isn't any on mine.
I have a RTR GP35 SF Freight #1310


----------



## paxton1958 (Feb 23, 2010)

Remove the couplers and lift the shell straight up.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I think you'll have to squeeze the body shell in the middle and rock it back and forth while pulling up. There are 4 clips that hook into the chassis. It shouldn't be secured with any screws if it is a blue box, or even the RTR stuff, I think, has the clips. A photo of the underside would be helpful. 

The 4 screws you loosened are what hold the motor clips to the chassis, which in turn, secure the motor in place.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

What era of Athearn is it. There are variations between the models.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like a newer Athearn because BB engines didn't have screws in the motor mounts.
Pull the couplers off and squeeze and rock the body side to side and pull up gently, the hand rails might need to be removed from the cab in order to remove it completely. On several styles the body will come apart in several pieces!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Alot of the new RTR stuff is just the old BB stuff reworked for modern times. If the couplers bass through the pilots on either end then they need to be removed if the pilots have slots where the couplers are then they can be left alone. If there are 4 rectangle holes in the underside of the fuel tank then the shell snaps in place. Rock the shell off like Snake discribes above.

Massey


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Massey said:


> Alot of the new RTR stuff is just the old BB stuff reworked for modern times. If the couplers bass through the pilots on either end then they need to be removed if the pilots have slots where the couplers are then they can be left alone. If there are 4 rectangle holes in the underside of the fuel tank then the shell snaps in place. Rock the shell off like Snake discribes above.
> 
> Massey


Yeh, I've got an Athearn GP35 RTR. The body completely surrounds the couplers, so they MUST be removed FIRST in order to remove the body. I've never had the body off though. I've never had a reason to, as it has always run very well.

Routerman


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have older BB GP35s and the body pilots are cut out around the couplers so you dont need to remove them first. I didnt know if Athearn changed this or not. My RTR SD60 looks just like the older BB SD60s but there is more detail on the frame. They changed the casting to allow a slip on plastic fuel tank and the frame has provisions now for a circuit board above the motor.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Massey said:


> Rock the shell off like *Snake* discribes above.


What did I do to you?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

LOL sorry I didnt see you type the same thing as well! 

OK everyone I correct my statement above and it should read like this 

"Rock the shell off like NIMT and Snake discribe above"

OK there fixed.

Massey


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Massey said:


> LOL sorry I didnt see you type the same thing as well!
> 
> OK everyone I correct my statement above and it should read like this
> 
> ...


not quite. Who exactly is Snake? I only see NIMT, TKruger, and Smokin Pancake.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea I thought you we're calling me a snake? Is Smokinapankake snake?
I'm sooooo confused?????


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

ok My head hurts now too. It is not snake I didnt read the name right. Smokinapancake is the other one. I really need a day off!!

Yea my head really hurts 

Massey


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

paxton1958 said:


> Remove the couplers and lift the shell straight up.


Paxton you were right and I got it off. Thanks. Now here are my other problems. Being new to this I'm baffled on how to change my decoder. Affair with Trains , Bob said it was easy . Right!

What do I change and do here ... Help!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Installing the decoder is easy in this case. THere is a dummy plug on the loco (little circuit board on the end of the wires) that needs to be unplugged. Next unplug the larger plug from the decoder and plug that into the loco where the dummy plug was. THen all that is left is finding a place for the speaker and cap. If that speaker does not work for you you can use a different speaker.

Massey


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Massey said:


> Installing the decoder is easy in this case. THere is a dummy plug on the loco (little circuit board on the end of the wires) that needs to be unplugged. Next unplug the larger plug from the decoder and plug that into the loco where the dummy plug was. THen all that is left is finding a place for the speaker and cap. If that speaker does not work for you you can use a different speaker.
> 
> Massey


Thanks but can you go into detail, since I don't know what I'm doing. 
Does that white plug needs to be pulled out and that is where the digitrx goes?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought that was detail.

OK look on the engine. See the colored wires leaving off the circuit board. That is the DCC plug and plugged into it is a dummy decoder. (used for controlling lights and jumping the motor wires for DC operation.) in plug that and set it aside.

2. on the decoder you will see a large plug on one side and a small plug on the other. THe large plug is for the DCC control the small plug is for the sound. Unplug the large plug.

3. Plug the decoder into the engine where the dummy was. It will only plug in one way.

4. you are on your own for finding places for the speaker and capacitor. The speaker that came with the decoder may not be small enough for your engine. You can buy other speakers that may have a better fit. Again you are on your own here since I dont have your engine in front of me to check for sizes.

Massey


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Massey, Thanks now that I have the decoder plugged inWhat do I do with the dummy plug, Not me the other one!

Those wires are used for other stuff? Is this it to it? Other then finding a place for the speaker>:thumbsup:


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Okay, Just figured out that the dummy plug came off w/o any wires hooked to it. Those other wires coming out of the decoder,they are not attached to anything those just get folded up inside the train. Okay That should be it. I appreciate it massey. I know it's, tough dealing with newbies. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's a secret to improve sound if you didn't get a speaker enclosure!
This is a simple water bottle cap!


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

The problem with that is no space.... Now, my speaker does not work because the paper broke loose from the cone. No sound until I touch the paper. Whenever I touch the paper the sounds.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The paper is what makes the sound so you either need to be really creative and careful with some glue or get a new speaker.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

lilpuu,
If you can't find a speaker locally there, let me know. I've go a few extras, just give me the size and I'll shoot one off to you!


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Gee, thanks a lot for your generosity. I have a 

Athearn RTR HO 96038 Santa Fe GP35 #1310 . When I saw it I thought the speaker was pretty big for the cab. It was tough trying to find a place for it and the sound was not very loud.
My address is 1090 N Half Hitch Road, Prescott Valley,AZ 86314
Andy Lee


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh the size... one inch Dia oval


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Massey, While building my train display I noticed that in HO the buildings are not all the same sizes.... Strange. I thought HO is HO and everything would be the same. I guess not.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Lilpuu, 
Did you mean 1" dia circle?
I've got one for you.
Oh and to help you avoid problems pull your address back off the post!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Things are different size? Like what? I hve noticed differences slightly in doors and windows but for the most part it has to do with the prototype. Older buildings tended to be made smaller. THe distance between floor to ceiling was shorter, the doors and windows smaller, rooms smaller. Fire codes changed most of this in modern buildings, so new buildings may seem larger.

Massey


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, one inch in Dia.Round It was rough trying to find a place for it.
Thank you, for the speaker. 
Regarding the HO buildings, The buildings are not all to the same scale. I don't know why the scale would be different but oh well.

Thanks again Massey


----------

